# shedding blade, rake or furminator



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I have a pin brush and a slicker for Caleb, but I want something to get at his undercoat better. I know there's been a lot of talk about the furminator, but it just seems so dang expensive. Would a shedding blade or rake do the same thing for like 1/4 the price?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Undercoat rake and a metal comb....with narrowly spaced teeth on one end and widely spaced teeth on the other.

Lift up the coat and go through with the rake...then go over the top. Then go section by section with the comb.

Before you start....if you have a CLEAN shop vac....blow the coat out....rub as you blow and you'll be amazed how much hair comes out. It'll save you a LOT of time trying to rake/comb it out.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi i have the furminator but don't use it as i don't like it that much, I use the undercoat rake,metal comb,slicker brush and a teeth brush that is in a shape of a u. I find rubbing my dogs down with a towel gets rid of most of the hair then i use the undercoat rake,comb then u shape teeth tool then slicker brush. I'm going to buy one of those pin brushs when i get paid next if i have the money.


----------



## Chloe's Mum (Jan 1, 2006)

I bought a rake for Chloe and it certainly lifts that undercoat. The first time I used it our garden looked like it was covered in snow! Chloe rolls around like a puppy afterwards so it must make her feel better!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We used a rake and a comb at times. Tinkerbell hated the slicker brush. We just got a furminator and she seems to really it. And it does work.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

i use all of the above (along with baths every 5 days & daily grooming) however, i LOVE my furminator. we got it on ebay (new) for half price & use it weekly. I dry my girls with a Circuiteer2 forced air dryer (it's the llamas...) and get tons of hair out while they are being dried. I "furminate" the day after a bath/blow (after using a fine comb) and am still shocked at the amount of hair that comes out. definitely worth the money for us.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

We have the shedding blade and it works quite well. I also love that you can flip it and use the smoothe side to get excess water from their coats. If you should try one get one with the leather handle and not the plastic one, it's just a few extra dollars but well worth it.


----------

